# So, I have this 12 ft Grumman aluminium canoe...



## Stainless (Aug 19, 2013)

and I want to try it out on the grass flats around Eglin, Choctawhatchee bay fishing...you know 50 or so yds from shore...does this sound like a good idea, better than wading?

yes, I have all my licenses, PFD's etc...this size boat doesn't need registered, right?


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Yeah man! Make it happen, nothing like fighting a fish from a canoe or kayak. Does not need to be registered. Your best defense against danger is common sense. 

Be careful though, you may catch the bug and find yourself wanting a $3000 Hobie pro angler kayak by next week...


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

You are good on registration as long as you don't put any power on it, including a trolling motor.


----------



## Stainless (Aug 19, 2013)

thanks, don't know if I want to go all fancy pants with the kayaking thing...

just a better way to get my bait our farther from shore, you know, where the big ones are - wondered if anybody had used a canoe like that....I can drive right to the water's edge almost and plunk it in...


----------



## Stainless (Aug 19, 2013)

aquatic argobull said:


> Your best defense against danger is common sense.


If I had any sense I wouldn't have bought my 20ft CC, which turned into the proverbial hole in the water, which I sold, which is why I'm fishing from my canoe now and saving big bucks! 

yes, I know - you pay for your thrills

and I also wondered about using the canoe for gigging flounder at night - could I just use a lantern for nav lights?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Get a couple of the 35 dollar or so l.e.d's and a good deep cycle and you should be good to go. IMO


----------



## Stainless (Aug 19, 2013)

flukedaddy said:


> Get a couple of the 35 dollar or so l.e.d's and a good deep cycle and you should be good to go. IMO


The Rules Say:
"Vessels under oars may carry an electric torch (flashlight) or lighted lantern showing a white light to be displayed in sufficient time to prevent collision'

sounds like I might have to take this thread to the kayak forum - to see what they use


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

Most use a 360 light mounted above head height.


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

Yea get a couple of battery operated running lights.


----------



## aquatic argobull (Mar 2, 2009)

I use this mounted on a 4 foot PVC pole 

http://www.academy.com/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Product_10151_10051_12565_-1__?N=581131708


----------



## Stainless (Aug 19, 2013)

aquatic argobull said:


> I use this mounted on a 4 foot PVC pole


great - thanks


----------



## timeflies (Oct 3, 2007)

I see alot of kayakers out at night with head lamps on, and to be honest, some of them would be better off just burning a birthday candle. I see some that are really lit up though, and that would be the way that I would go.


----------

